# formatting stuck at 0%?



## MrCantGetRight (May 23, 2012)

im on a 2nd hd, apparently my old one keeps getting bSOD 

i have ubcd4win and i cant get anywhere, i cant get passed format is at 0% with win xp pro cd


i installed sp3... drivers... and put .net framework 4.0 on windows xp by accident and this hd wont do much... ive erased the drive with one of the tools and ive tried a dozen different things... i thought this drive was better than the other because the other just gets BSOD on normal and i can boot in safe mode, either way, the other hd i hadnt used in years but this one was working till i messed it up

i would really appreciate any help as i need to have this pc up and running within the next few days, ive spent countless hours read dozens of forums threads and blogs.

asus m3n78 pro with a amd 7750 and a maxtor 7xgb drive... i have one 2gb ram thats kingston and the cdrom...

i will be more than appreciative, i never try to ask for help i just do the research on my own but ive lost it going back and forth with these hard drives.......... i had done motherboard flash but it was with the asus tool from their most updated online so i figured it couldnt have been that


help me get past 0% formatting    please!


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you have a spare ram you could replace with ? Try reformatting again after a ram swap, if your 2g ram is 2x 1 gb then i can suggest you to test each one individually.


----------



## MrCantGetRight (May 23, 2012)

tyza said:


> Do you have a spare ram you could replace with ? Try reformatting again after a ram swap, if your 2g ram is 2x 1 gb then i can suggest you to test each one individually.


 i dont have a spare one, im going to try to get a similar ram from someone :/


im currently using ubcd4win but i cant seem to format inside or use diskpart to make a partition that works  and thankyou for posting, i know most people want to ask for help but never give it


----------



## MrCantGetRight (May 23, 2012)

ok i notice i might of rambled, im going to try to install windows with another computer on hdd1
hdd1 - was working, wont format after i installed sp3 and net framework 4.0 on accident.
hdd2 - had virus on it from 3years ago, but reformats, boots in safe mode and gets bsod in normal mode.... sometimes it would log in normal mode but i flashed bios and did updates and got random bsod :/


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

So currently you are using a 1 x 2gb Ram Stick , or a 2 x 1 gb Ram Stick?

Its quite rare that installing windows xp sp3 with or without net framework 4.0 would restrict you from reformatting .

Its best if you are able to try reformatting again with a new ram installed.

Although it happens, it is also not likely that both hard disks fails at the same time,

i would suggest you to how ever create a few boot cds from the following links :



Drive Fitness Test: To test the hard disk (one at a time)


> Downloads



Memtest 86+: To test the ram


> Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## MrCantGetRight (May 23, 2012)

yeah 1 stick of 2xgb


i didnt explain right

one HD was working, and i installed sp3 on it and .net framework 4.0 (which is not made for windows xp) so i basically smashed the hard drive by installing the conflicting thing, now i get disk boot failure and it doesnt format gets stuck at 0

other hd with the virus i was able to reformat 20 times and sometimes i get into windows but most of the time i get blue screen error  

the ubcd4win has those programs on it im just confused on the hd that had the virus why it sometimes goes in windows and sometimes not...

my main goal would be getting this hard drive that doesnt format to format  i tried wiping both drives with an eraser and making the partition inside disk management through ubcd4win but couldnt get anywhere.. i also tried diskpart but i cant get far 

sorry for not keepign it short, im a mess its been too long and im not getting sleep because of these issues, if i would of never installed sp 3 + updates + .net framework 4.0 i would of had a steady pc


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

> the ubcd4win has those programs on it im just confused on the hd that had the virus why it sometimes goes in windows and sometimes not...


Results?


----------



## MrCantGetRight (May 23, 2012)

fml.... 1hard drive is okay, the other ones been bad.. both memories have no issues 


i tried putting the hd that gets stuck formatting in another pc and it still wont format :/


ive tried erasing both of these discs, wiping all data, and partitioning through UB


i dont know whats left to do -_-


----------

